# Did Fair/Uber change the special quest bonus?



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

So I rent a car from the Fair program in California. When I signed up it was 70 trips for $185. Now it’s 90 for $185. It looks like they changed it this week but neither Fair or Uber gave any notice. Just want to see if it happened to anyone else.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> So I rent a car from the Fair program in California. When I signed up it was 70 trips for $185. Now it's 90 for $185. It looks like they changed it this week but neither Fair or Uber gave any notice. Just want to see if it happened to anyone else.


What does a hooker sitting in the parlour at the Bunny Ranch and a Fair for Uber car renter have in common? It won't be long before either one gets ****ed.

Whadidya expect? It's Uber, _of course_ the offer terms are going to change once you're signed up to a scheme with them.

What's going to happen next is that they will give you a short while to adjust, then they will alter the deal again. The next jump will most likely be to 110 rides per week, or they may just announce that the Fair bonus program has been so successful that it must now come to an end.

But to answer your question, yes they have changed the terms of the deal to 90 rides for the $185 weekly rental reimbursement. They have updated their website with the new terms.

Don't want to say I told y'all so, but I told you so:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...s-cheaper-for-its-drivers.331319/post-5054367


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What does a hooker sitting in the parlour at the Bunny Ranch and a Fair for Uber car renter have in common? It won't be long before either one gets ****ed.
> 
> Whadidya expect? It's Uber, _of course_ the offer terms are going to change once you're signed up to a scheme with them.
> 
> ...


Simple solution, don't get involved with U/L lease programs, just get a job at Walmart.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Simple solution, don't get involved with U/L lease programs, just get a job at Walmart.


It's kind of hard to watch - each freshly-minted new batch of Uber drivers does not know Uber, or therefore that they're going to be baited and switched.

Some people may have sold their car get a Fair car, or not bought one, believing that when Uber said that they could have a car in exchange for 70 rides per week, that meant that they could have a car in exchange for 70 rides per week.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Still says 70 trips here.
https://www.fair.com/uber/cars
I'd call and complain.

90 trips a week seems like a lot, I only do food delivery so I don't know about driving customers around.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just checked the app I guess they changed it there too.


----------



## RegularPerson (Jun 14, 2019)

At of all the ways Uber has slowly chipped away at my earnings, this one has made me the most upset. I’m more upset about the fact that the $305 120 trip bonus is now $240.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Well that program lasted what, all of a week...?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Well that program lasted what, all of a week...?


Probably some kind of record


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The Quests are being fazed out. Some Drivers have and will adjust. But for most of us Uber will be Unprofitable.

It's just time to find a different way to subsidize income.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes they did. With no notice mid contract.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes it happened. This means that 70 ride quest did not meet their desired objectives to force you to drive like a slave for them.

Please for the love of God cancel out of that shit.


----------

